# Average price for chips-away



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well the dude never bothered phoning me back the other day so ill try through the week

i got hit by a big stone the other day 2 chips and one scuff (not deep but big)

i got told their prices vary with area but is around the £40 to be expected?

sorry for crap quality of picture, the chips are very noticable when you actually see it


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

who's the guy that never called back??


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Wouldn't touch the clowns with a sh*tty stick.
The idiot that came to do my Discovery a couple of years ago totally hashed the job, makiing it even worse.
After many long months of threatening legal action, it took a letter from a solicitor for them to ackowledge the damage done.
It started as a simple branch scratch down the rear quarter panel and ended up with Chips Away paying a body shop to respray the panel after stripping it back due to some paint incompatibility and replacing the rear nearside body moulding and mud guard due to some cleaning chemical turning them creamy/grey.
Bunch of bodgers


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i entered my details on their site and it said the local guy would call me back, unsure of name etc


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> i entered my details on their site and it said the local guy would call me back, unsure of name etc


cool mate,it was so i dont call the same let down guy :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

in the aberdeenshire are he is based so you wouldnt get the same guy lol


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dont do chips away mate!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Dont do chips away mate!


lol, i know of no one else in this area though


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Gravy said:


> Dont do chips away mate!


I agree - ended up getting half of my job refunded so I could get the wings properly resprayed.

Its not something that a serious detailer should consider as its never as good as a respray. You'll always see it.


----------

